# Updated my aquascape



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

So I was at my LFS today and thay got some of this twisted rosewood in, this stuff isn't cheap let me tell ya. So since I'm sticking with an orangish brown them to go with the Kois I decided to buy a piece and try it. Sure enough, once wet it had the color I wanted. Here's a few pics of it, moved a few rocks as well and the red plant on the left will be replaced with a long narrow piece of Malaysian driftwood once I find the right piece. There's a reflcetion from the blinds on the left hand side of the full tank pic if your wondering what the vertical lines are.


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

really awesome.can't wait to see more.


----------



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Always a work in progress.


----------

